# icu compile issue on SunFire V210.



## Oleg P. (May 15, 2019)

Hi!
I was trying to compile icu and got an error:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=../lib:../stubdata:../tools/ctestfw:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
../bin/icupkg -tb ./in/icudt64l.dat ./out/icudt64b.dat
../stubdata/libicudata.so: object is not dynamically-linked
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:153: out/icudt64b.dat] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/icu/work/icu/source/data'
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:153: all-recursive] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/icu/work/icu/source'
*** Error code 1
```
As a result I can't to install hal ports.
Thanks for the help,
Oleg


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2019)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## Oleg P. (May 15, 2019)

Sorry, FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE


----------

